# Heads up for UK forumites.....



## Geedee (Feb 3, 2011)

.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info Gary. Might try to get there this year, legs permitting!


----------



## N4521U (Feb 3, 2011)

And speaking of The Horsemen,I got this from an old classmate who lives in Hawaii.

Enjoy!

Watch | Horsemen Pay Homage to The Blue Angels: Then and Now | RIGHTNETWORK


----------



## mikewint (Feb 3, 2011)

Great video, but also sad at the end, times that will nevercome again


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2011)

Doubt I'll make it there this year Gary (one year I will). Banking on you taking some good shots of it all though


----------



## Geedee (Feb 11, 2011)

Latest news is that they will be bring thier own '51s for the event,. Thats three US based '51 to drool over. The pilots will be Ed Shipley, Dan Freidkin and Steve Hinton (standing in for Jim B).

There's also a very very strong possibilty that the Mossie (Jerry Yagens FB26 KA114 )thats nearing completion (both engines now finished and installed !)in the US will also be here for Legends (at least the owner wants this to happen !) http://www.warbirdrestoration.co.nz/mossie_nov10.html

Now if we can only get a few FW190's or even a M262 as well....its gonna be a fantastic event !!!

And yes, I might take just one or two piccies


----------



## Geedee (Mar 3, 2011)

And just found out that the Red Bull P38 and Corsair will be making their way to the show this year as well 
The Fighter Collection - Flying Legends 2011

Getting a bit moist !!!


----------



## Geedee (May 5, 2011)

Found out last night that two of the '51's the Horsemen will be flying are 'February' and 'Fragile but Agile' (I believe this is the old 'Twilight tear' that went Stateside a while back ?). both these '51's are now minus wings while being prepped for shipment.

Roman will be interested in the news that 'February' is coming over the pond to display.

And as the Breitling 'Connie' is now airworthy again, wouldn't it be great to see that magetsic shape over DX again !!


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2011)

Good news Gary. Was at DX yesterday, and it's very evident that most of the warbirds are getting ready for the show. Lots of work being done on airframes and engines, props etc, and managed to see the Buchon and Spit MkIX 2-seater having a bit of a warm-up flying session.
I'll be posting some pics soon, in a separate thread, to give people who don't 'know' Duxford, some idea of what to expect.


----------

